# Dermatologist recommendation



## MElady (May 5, 2012)

Need advice for a friend who needs a skin cancer check a(Dubai sun has brought up unusual spots). She's non- insured if that make a difference. Any advice to doctors or clinics in Dubai/Abu Dhabi would be great!


----------



## KC1 (Sep 30, 2010)

I went today to Dr. Shah at the American Hospital. I liked him. He seemed to know what he was doing, and looked things up to double check if he wasn't sure. Consult was 650Dhs. I don't know if that's normal price range or not. Good luck to your friend!


----------



## MElady (May 5, 2012)

Thanks KC1. Good info. Will pass on  do you happen to have their number?


----------



## Jmrs33 (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi melady, I just had a check up with dr Pegah from cosmesurge at emirates hospital near al habtoor in the marina. She used a machine to examine some moles (?fotofinder) she considered a bit iffy and then I had them removed. I think the cost for the initial consult and machine test would be around 100aed. Fortunately I was insured for this (rare apparently) as I'm fair with lots of moles, and one was definitely worth removing. She was very thorough and professional.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Most of my friends go to Dr Jaffir Khan, International Specialist Medical Centre. Tel: +97143499100. He seems to have a good reputation here. I think his clinic is on Al Wasel Road.


----------



## KC1 (Sep 30, 2010)

sure the number was 043367777. I didn't go for moles though. If the other recommendation is for someone who was thorough with inspecting moles, and consult was 100 aed, that might be your better bet.


----------



## MElady (May 5, 2012)

Thanks all, great info!!!


----------



## travertine (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi. Does anyone have any additional or more recent advice regarding a good doctor or specialist who can do a thorough check for skin cancer. Thanks!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

I also recommend Dr Shah at the American hospital - he is currently treating my son (for something minor compared to what you are worried about) and in conversation found out that he was a skin cancer specialist in UK - before coming to work in Dubai.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## travertine (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks Steve. Will give his office a call.


----------

